# Mirdiff



## mogyc (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi, Resident in Dubai 2 years now and have been living in the Rnaches since then. With the availibility and low rents in Mirdiff not to mention villa sizes, cheaper schools etc my wife and I are considering a move there in April.

Now we know a fair few people who live there but get mixed reports, some say the planes aren't too bad some say they are, some say the commute to Jebel Ali is fine some say its not.

I though I'd throw the discussion out on this forum to see if I get any different answers that may help me make my decision. Bear in mind the big savings on rent is a factor.

Thanks

Mogyc (Irishman in Dubai)


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I lived in Mirdiff for only the first 2 weeks of my time here, the villa my company had rented was available for the first month but I had to move out asap due to the aircraft noise. I`ve lived in the Marina for the last couple of years and this time round we looked at going back to Mirdiff tempted by the thought of a spacious Villa at a good price. 

I have worked at Airports in 5 different countries now so you are seriously planning to move there this is the best advice that I can give you. Choose to look at three or more places in different parts of the area turn up at least 30 mins early for the viewing and sit outside in your car with the window down just to get an idea of what you are facing in relation to the noise as it varies significantly over relatively short distances. For example you couldn`t pay me to live on the final approach/climbout track which goes right over Uptown Mirdiff however about a mile further to the west it is not quite as noticeable. 

If you find somewhere that you really like DO NOT sign anything untill you have returned and checked the place out at either 1am or 3am, two of the peak traffic periods during the night as movements at their peak can reach over 50 per hour.
Some of the Russian aircraft operating here wouldn`t know the meaning of Chapter 3 noise compliance let alone acheive it!! 

This time round we stayed in the Marina as the rents had dropped we just got a bigger place but if you have your heart set on a Villa and can stomach the increase in DEWA to have some grass I would recommend looking slightly further to the northof Mirdiff on the other side of the motorway in Al Mizhar as it is a lot quieter however not really walking distance to anything.

Cheers Felix (Ulsterman in Dubai!!)


----------



## mogyc (Apr 1, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I lived in Mirdiff for only the first 2 weeks of my time here, the villa my company had rented was available for the first month but I had to move out asap due to the aircraft noise. I`ve lived in the Marina for the last couple of years and this time round we looked at going back to Mirdiff tempted by the thought of a spacious Villa at a good price.
> 
> I have worked at Airports in 5 different countries now so you are seriously planning to move there this is the best advice that I can give you. Choose to look at three or more places in different parts of the area turn up at least 30 mins early for the viewing and sit outside in your car with the window down just to get an idea of what you are facing in relation to the noise as it varies significantly over relatively short distances. For example you couldn`t pay me to live on the final approach/climbout track which goes right over Uptown Mirdiff however about a mile further to the west it is not quite as noticeable.
> 
> ...


Felix,
Thanks a million some very good bits of advice there and I will take them all on board. The Villa thing is not the main issue, I am currently in a villa so my DEWA should be there or there abouts but the concern is the planes of course. 

I hadn't thought of taking a drive there a 1 or 3am before so will do that.

Thanks again.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You need to check it out at night/early morning as during the day you are wide awake and there are enough distractions to let if become a background soundtrack however at 3am when you can hear a pin drop in your own room then the sound of a four engined jet changing confirguration and power setting about 1200 feet above your ceiling is something quite different. The only night that I slept well there were alcohol induced but I house sat for a month in Al Mizhar for a friend and had no issues there at all. Good Luck!!


----------

